# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Invertebrados > Anemonas >  Alimentação e comportamento de actínias

## Pedro Vidal

Mantenho um aquário com invertebrados da costa já com dois meses, entre os quais várias espécies de anémonas, nomeadamente actinias, aulactinias, cereus e outras que não têm algas com que se alimentar. Uso no aquário método de Berlim, semelhante aos aquários de recife.

Sei que as anemona _anemonia viridis_ devo alimentar uma vez por semana. E, as outras que não têm algas para se alimentar?!

espécies que mantenho
_Actinia equina_ (variedades vermelha e verde)_Actinia fragacea__Anemonia viridis_ - a única que usa a luz para alimentação._Aulactinia verrucosa_Cereus pedunculatus (duas variedades)e mais uma que ainda não identifiquei


também gostaria de saber se alguém percebe os *comportamentos*_ quando as actinias (estando debaixo de água) fecham-se que poderá isso significar? E quando ficam quase como que espalmadas?

Gostaria de saber opiniões de quem mantém anémonas, em especifico, estas há já algum tempo. Obrigado.


EDIT: penso que me enganei na secção onde deixei a duvida, peço desculpa pelo lapso.

----------

